# Rallycross in Kent



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi folks
We visited Lydden race circuit at easter for their rally cross event and had
a ball.
However you have to get up early to get trackside, must be a better way
i thought.
So i rang the circuit, their next rally cross event ( part of the british championship ) is on monday 28th may that's the bank holiday.
They agreed we could arrive on sunday the 27th and stay overnight 
for FREE !!
Mentioned that others might want to do the same and "no problem" was
the answer, we just have to present ourselves to the office and tell them 
where we are and a man will come round monday morning for the entry
fee £12pp.
So if you're a fan of motorsport and want to see a 500bhp 4wd fiesta 
corner on the loose on slicks ? come join us
regards....nige


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Lydden race track*

There is racing there every weekend,will be racing on 16 th June next call me up and come over and meet me or the car,raced there on the weekend you were there but on Saturday.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi nige put us down as possibles.  

Get keith to stick it up as meet.

Olley


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Most circuits will do this, free camping with basic facilities, free entry and normally an additional ticket for a guest. One catch though, you need to marshal at the event in a big orange romper suit. Thats what I do, and I get great use from the van by doing so as well as the best seat in the house.

Rally X scares me, saw a collegue a few years ago get hit in the nuts with a substantially sized stone from one of these wild cars - very dangerous but extremly amusing at the same time. Hopefully I will get to do a rally x event this year, not been able to over the past couple of years due to holiday dates. 

On a serious note, well done to Lydden for doing this - if all the circuits done this british motorsport would only get better. Most of the circuits I go to have plenty of space to allow it to happen, but be careful with your insurance - IIRC as soon as you drive inside the perimeter of a track your insurance can become invalid, even though you are not on the track. I remember last year seeing a wheel come of a car and fly over the grandstand at Croft and head towards our camping area, lets just say it was not only the driver that needed a change of pants that day!!!

Skid, what series are you racing in?

Regards
Paul


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Lydden*

I run a sprint car ,a westfield with a 2 ltr vauxhaul .

for you techno people :-

weight of car 450 kg

292 hp

and 197 ft ld of torque

not turbo or supercharged.

@lydden you can park on top of the hill and look down or at the edge of the track as long as it does not rain ,cos getting back up could be fun.

We sprint in the morning and then after lunch they race so you will see the best of both.

Going out to Almeria in spain on sunday on the GP circuit for two days then back to Curborough sprint circuit in Litchfield on the 5 May again im sure you could visit this one all day as l stay up the night before then its the fishing match on the club meets on 19 and 20 then Lydden on the 16th of June oh and a couple in between


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*lydden*

The event has been cancled and the next event is the 23rd June,l will not be at this event and will be at another in Curborough nr Leicester.

This is a wekend event and im sure you could attend without any problems especialy if you wanted to help out.


----------

